#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  some benefit books

## ahmed radwan

Petroleum Geology From Mature Basins to New Frontiers Proceedings of the 7th Petroleum Geology Conference pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

SEDIMENTARY BASINS AND PETROLEUM GEOLOGY OF THE MIDDLE EAST
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Geology of Siliciclastic Shelf Seas
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Petroleum Geology of Libya
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Petroleum Geology Pakistan
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ELEMENTS OF PETROLEUM GEOLOGY Richard C Selley 2da ed


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Fundamentals of Reservoir Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Geomorphology of Oil and Gas Fields in Sandstone Bodies
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: some benefit books

----------


## bendorf

thanks

----------


## ahmed radwan

if other book needed if i have i will upload

----------


## bendorf

Dear ahmed
I need this book:
Geomechanics Applied to the Petroleum Industry, by Jean-Franois Nauroy - 2011
could you help me brother?

----------


## ahmed radwan

Fundamentals of Reservoir Engineering
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Applied Geothermics for Petroleum Engineers
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Applied  clay mineralogy
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gabovm

Great!!! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## bendorf

thanks for the book

----------

